# Line and wash



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

As well as straight watercolours I am a great fan of ink and wash sketches. I tend to work/prefer a loose impressionist style rather than a more detailed approach but it's a great medium to work in. These are a couple of examples. Both are of Lyme Regis on the English West Dorset coast. ( I'm also a great fan of Jane Austen)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Your style is wonderful. I absolutely love it. I'm trying to learn how to paint loose, my work is much too tight and it doesn't make for the best of paintings.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Nice works! Love your color usage.


----------

